

Show HN: Create Games and Simulations on iPad - TwoLivesLeft
http://twolivesleft.com/Codify

======
RodgerTheGreat
It took me a while to determine that the programming language this uses is
Lua. Have you considered making that a little clearer on the main page?

~~~
TwoLivesLeft
Thanks will fix, completely forgot to mention that.

------
teyc
Very nice. I might see if it interests my kids.

I thought there is a "no interpreter" rule?

~~~
TwoLivesLeft
It was changed some time ago to simply "no downloadable code," however there
seem to be even exceptions to that now days.

~~~
teyc
Cool. So in your case, the user is ok to type in his own code, so that's OK
isn't it?

In fact, it would usher in another beautiful era of kids typing in code to the
computer, learning as they go along.

~~~
TwoLivesLeft
Yes, it's okay to create, run and save code on the device.

I had functionality early on to allow downloading your own projects through
iTunes onto your PC. Apple rejected that so the feature was removed.

(It will be re-added tonight and I will appeal their decision if they reject
again, I just didn't want it to delay the initial release.)

~~~
teyc
Probably can workaround by have a pastie style service to copy and paste code.

